# MV Reaveley



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

I was an SOS on this vessel from Feb 56- Jan 57. She was almost new when I joined her, and I believe she was owned by Reynolds of Newcastle. I have searched the 'net high and low for some history on her but to no avail. Anyone know of her whereabouts. Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Pretty sure the Reaveley was owned by Stephens Suttuns of Newcastle. Built at the Neptune yard of Swan Hunter, on the Tyne


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Got this from the web:

*Vessel Name: *REAVELEY
*Vessel ID: *500115504
*Vessel Type: *Motor vessel
*Tonnage: *8,297 gross
*Owner: *STEPHENS, SUTTON LTD.
*Built: *1956
*Engine: *Motorship
*Date of Fate: *1975
*Type of Fate: *Broken up

Rgds


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Built for Stephens, Sutton of Newcastle in 1956 (6,072GT) by Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson at their Neptune Yard, Wallsend.
Became the 'Toula Xilas' in 1967, the 'Mary H' in 1973 and was damaged by grounding in November 1974 in the Balabac Strait. Refloated the next month and broken up at Kaohsiung the following year.

Bruce C


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the information on this vessel. I did get the owners name wrong,but mind you these days that's not unusual! Hugh, how did you find this on the web I thought I had searched everywhere? I should have come to SN in the first place.Once again you have come through. Thanks again. Ian


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here her details as written in LR:
Name:REAVELEY
Built:01-1956
LR:529104
Call/Flag Sign:GTPS
Owner:The Walton Shipping Co.Ltd.
Manager:Stephens-Sutton Ltd.
P.o.R.:Newcastle
Flag:British
Tons:
GT:6072
Summer:3253
DWT:10000
LOA x B x D:465'9" x 60'3" x 26'5"
Eng:Oil Eng. 2SA 4Cy.670x2320 Doxford

Note: Wharf as mentioned above


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

vangooler said:


> Hugh, how did you find this on the web I thought I had searched everywhere? I should have come to SN in the first place.Once again you have come through. Thanks again. Ian


http://www.nzmaritimeindex.org.nz/ixvessel.asp?ID=101007484&name=REAVELEY&gsn=&owner=&num=&typ=&tid=0&tix=0&pix=0&SourceID=&refid=&hit=1

There is more than one way of using a search engine. It is not easy for me to visit the National Archives and other major museums so I have to do a lot of it online. The information is out there. 

Glad to have helped

Rgds


----------



## parminters (Jun 6, 2008)

My friend, Alan Roberts, was a crew member on the MV Reaveley, Now living in the Philippines (under a Mango tree) Alan would be thrilled to make contact with any old Reaveley shipmates, or to be able to track a photograph of her.

James 'Louis' Parminter


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi...I have just uploaded a photo for you
the URL is;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/121980
Best Wishes scorcher


----------



## vangooler (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Parminter, I was on her for one trip Feb.1956-Jan.1957. I didn't have a picture of her,but I do now thanks to Scorcher. But I do have some old B/W crew pictures. I'm not sure how to post them but I could scan and e-mail them,if they are any good to your friend.


----------

